

The man who digitised his entire life...receipts and all - monkeygrinder
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8206971.stm

======
pbhjpbhj
What inspires someone paperless since 2002 (because it's his job to research
this stuff at Microsoft) to create a print book?

